# My new Omega Seamaster 2220.80!



## Lok3sh (Feb 5, 2011)

So I got this in today and I'm in love with it! The strap looks so amazing and its so comfortable!









































































:-!


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Feb 6, 2011)

Congrats, great choice it is on my wish list as well. 
I see you are a lefty (or your photo is reversed)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations Lok3sh ! It's a classic :-!


----------



## Lok3sh (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!
And nope I'm a right hander that just got used to wearing a watch on the right hand since I was a kid


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

just seen your post from a few days ago, just came across here to say congrats


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty classy timepiece!


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

It is gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## brightsky (Jan 25, 2010)

Beautiful watch. Congrats!


----------



## floormonkey (Feb 22, 2011)

Beautiful piece and really like that shade of blue.


----------



## Lok3sh (Feb 5, 2011)

Yikes what on Earth happened to my last picture lol... Anyway, went to Tahoe this weekend to snowboard for the first time! Spent most of the day on my ass, and I can hardly move today but it was a lot of fun! Had my Seamaster on my wrist the whole time. Hopefully all my falls (which I mostly cushioned with my hands) did not throw off the movement in some way!


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)

All tho pretty common seller this piece is still a beauty. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Lok3sh (Feb 5, 2011)

I moved to NYC recently and went to the Omega store to look around. Found out that they do a free bracelet cleaning in an ultrasonic cleaner or something. So I gave it to them to clean! Was pleasantly surprised that they also cleaned the watch itself and even more surprising that my clasp was scratch free all of a sudden! Did not realize this at first, but as I left the store I glanced at the clasp and had to do a double take because something was different. Then realized that they buffed it!

Well, 2 and some years of grime was finally cleaned off haha. I should start cleaning it more often at home myself...


----------



## j e c (Jan 13, 2013)

I recently had the black dial one , i found the co axial movement very accurate , the best auto i have owned.


----------



## Tempus Fidelis (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats on the Omega! Wear it in good health! Hopefully I can manage to get my hands on one of these someday...


----------



## TiGG3RCaT (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks great! Congratulations!


----------



## tienda_si (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats, great choice, it's pretty


----------

